# موضوع شيق ( نظام Abs للفرامل )



## علاء محسن علي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني اليوم انشر اليكم نظام ABS ارجو ان ينال رضاكم ودعواتكم :28:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

نظام ABS 

و المقصود من هذا النظام هو تلاشي ملاحظات العلماء المتخصصين في الديناميكا و الميكانيكا من عدة دراسات في الأمن و السلامة من حيث ان ضرب الفرامل مرة وحده يسبب انزلاق كبير الاطار وياخذ وقت كبير حتى تقف السيارة في الوقت المحدد مما يسفر عن وقوع كوارث كثيره من خلال زحف السيارة بضع انشات من الارض 
وتاتي الفكرة بان تكون هناك ضربات للفرامل متكررة متتابعة 

وهذا يستحيل على الانسان ان يفعله في وقت الطوارئ حيث يكون بديهيا يضرب الفرامل مرة واحدة و باقصى قوة لدية لانه على يقين ان هذا هو الحل الامثل ولكن الديناميكا ليس هو الحل الامثل بطبع بل ترك فترات قصيره جدا تعطي مفعول اكبر وتوقف اشد للفرامل 
وهذه هي الفكرة العامة للفرامل 
ABS

نظام ABS طريقة عمله 

سيارات عديدة الان مزودة بنظام "Anti-lock Breaking System "ABS

هذا النظام يعمل عندما توشك العجلة على الاقفال (عدم دورانها) وذلك بسبب ان السائق ضغط على دواسة الفرامل بشدة. وبصورة اّلية ميكانيكية يحرر هذا النظام ضغط الفرملة لجزء من الثانية مما يكفي لاعادة دوران العجلة.

وكلما كان السائق ضاغط على الفرامل بتلك الصورة فان النظام يقوم بفتح واعادة الفرملة في ظرف 15 مرة في الثانية الواحدة. 

في بعض الحالات نظام ABS يقلل من مسافة التوقف أكثر بكثير من بعض السائقين المتخصصين في الفرملة.

































1- بدال الفرامل ( الدعسة)
2- المكبس يدفع زيت البريك.
3- الزيت يضغط "الفحمات" على الدسك.
4-جهاز حساس يستشعرالعجلة قبل ان تقفل.
5- مركز التحكم وهو عبارة عن مضخة و عبوة.
6- زيت البريك الزائد من تأثير الفرملة القوية يدخل في العبوة. 
7- مضخة تقوم بضخ الزيت لاعادة الفرملة. 
8- العمليتين 6 و7 تحدث 15 مرة في الثانية. 


ليست جميع السيارات المزودة بهذا النظام يوجد لكل عجلة ABS هذا النظام يأتي على اشكال متعددة: 

- 4 عجلات على حدة - يوجد بها نظام ABS لكل عجلة- (نظام 4 قنوات)
- العجلات الامامية على حدة والعجلات الخلفية مشتركة 
- العجلات الخلفية على حدة وهذه توجد في الشاحنات للاحمال الثقيلة . ولكن ثبت ان هذا النظام لا توجد له ايجابية للتحكم في اتجاه الشاحنة وكان نظام قديم .







ماذا يوجد في جهاز الــــABS









 يوجد حساس سرعات +مضخة+صمامات+ممنظم

حساس السرعات 

لابد من وجود طريقة لمعرفة متى تحتاج الى مضاد الفرامل وعلى اي سرعة وعلى اي من الاطارات وكل ماذكرناه هو وظيفة هذا الجهاز 


الصمامات 
هناك خط انابيب لكل فرامل الاربع وهناك ثلاث حالات للصمام 

الاولى
هي عندما يكون الصمام مفتوح ياتي الضغط من خزان الفرامل الرئيسية وهو الماستر سلندر

الثاني
عندما يقفل الصمام يقفل الخط ويفصل الفرامل من الماستر سلندر وتلاشي الضعط الزايد من دعس دواسة الفرامل

ثالثا
تحرر الصمام من ضغط اللمضخة 
منذ ان حرر الصمام يساعد في عوده الضغط او خروجه 

التحكم 
هو قطعه الحاسوب الموجوده في السيارة وهي بمثابة الحساس للسرعة و الكنترول في الصمامات مشغل الفرامل
يحتوي على الأجزاء التالية : 
 الأجزاء الوظيفة
صمام كهرومغناطيسي المجمع:-
:- نقل الضغط الهيدروليكي من المجمع إلى اسطوانات الفرامل الفرعية أثناء عملية نظام منع الانزلاق TRC .

صمام كهرومغناطيسي لاسطوانة الفرامل الرئيسية :-
عندما يكون الضغط في المجمع منقول إلى اسطوانات الفرامل الفرعية يقوم هذا الصمام بمنع إرجاع سائل الفرامل إلى الاسطوانة الرئيسية.

صمام كهرومغناطيسي لخزان الاسطوانة الرئيسية :-
أثناء عمل نظام TRC يقوم الصمام الكهرومغناطيسي بالسماح لإرجاع سائل الفرامل من الاسطوانات الفرعية إلى اسطوانة الفرامل الرئيسية . 

حساس الضغط مراقبة الضغط في المجمع:-
حيث يرسل معلومات إلى وحدة التحكم ABS & TRC .

طريقة العمل:- 
1-عندما النظام لايعمل : 
جميع الصمامات الكهرومغناطيسية مقفلة في مشغل فرامل TRC عند عملية الفرملة . عندما تتغير وضع دعسة الفرامل ينتج ضغط هيدروليكي في اسطوانة الفرامل الرئيسية على اسطوانات الفرامل الفرعية بذلك صمام الكهرومغناطيسي واسطوانة الفرامل الرئيسية والصمامات الثلاثة لنظام ABS أيضا وعندما تتحرر دعسة الفرامل يرجع سائل الفرامل إلى الاسطوانة الرئيسية . 
نلاحظ انه لابد ان تكون الاجزاء التالية كما هو موضح بجانبها :
صمام الفرامل الرئيسية مقفل
صمام المجمع مقفل
صمام خزان العلبة مقفل

2-أثناء عملية التعجيل ( النظام يعمل ) :-
إذا حدث انزلاق للعجلات الخلفية أثناء التعجيل تقوم وحدة التحكم ABS & TRC بالتحكم في عزم المحرك والفرامل للعجلات لتجنب حدوث الانزلاق. 
الضغط الهيدروليكي في فرامل العجلة اليمنى واليسرى يتحكم بالتوالي في ثلاث أنماط ( زيادة الضغط – تثبيت الضغط – تخفيض الضغط ) كما هو مبين :-

نمط زيادة الضغط : 
عند تغير وضع دعسه البنزين بشكل مفاجي وبدأت العجلات بالانزلاق تكون جميع صمامات الكهرومغناطيسية في مشغل نظام TRC مغلقة بواسطة الإشارات من وحدة التحكم .
في نفس الوقت صمامات الكهرومغناطيسية لمشغل نظام ABS تعمل . في هذا النمط صمام الكهرومغناطيسي لاسطوانة الفرامل الرئيسية وصمام الكهرومغناطيسي للمجمع يعملان . 
في هذه الحالة السائل المضغوط في المجمع ينتقل إلى اسطوانات الفرامل الفرعية . 
عندما حساس الضغط يحدد هبوط الضغط في المجمع تقوم الوحدة بتشغيل مضخة نظام TRC لزيادة الضغط. 

نلاحظ انه لابد ان تكون الاجزاء التالية كما هو موضح بجانبها :
صمام علبة الفرامل الرئيسية مفتوح
صمام المجمع مفتوح
صمام خزان العلبة مفتوح

نمط تثبيت الضغط:
عندما يزداد الضغط أو ينخفض في اسطوانات الفرامل الفرعية تعمل صمامات كهرومغناطيسية الثلاث لنظام ABS ولنع تسرب الضغط يقوم المجمع بتثبيت الضغط . 
نلاحظ انه لابد ان تكون الاجزاء التالية كما هو موضح بجانبها :
1- صمام علبة الفرامل مفتوح
2- صمام المجمع مفتوح
3- صمام خزان العلبة مفتوح

نمط تخفيض الضغط : 
عندما يصبح من الضروري تخفيض الضغط في الاسطوانات الفرعية للفرامل تقوم وحدة التحكم الخاصة بنظام ABS & TRC بتشغيل الصمامات الثلاث لنظام ABSفي هذه الحالة ضغط السائل يعود للاسطوانة الرئيسية ومنه إلى خزان الاسطوانة وبذلك ينخفض الضغط وبنفس الوقت تتوقف المضخة عن العمل. 

حساس الضغط:-
يوجد نوعين من حساسات الضغط تستخدم لتشغيل مضخة TRC وإيقافها يقعان على الجانب الأيسر والأيمن من المركبة الأول رمزه (LHD) وهو مفتاح والثاني (RHD) وهو حساس منحى . 

وحدتي التحكم الالكترونية بنظام ABS & TRC:-
هذه الوحدتين مدمجتان مع بعضهما البعض , ترسل لها إشارات السرعة الدورانية للعجلات الآتية من حساسات سرعة العجلات حيث تحسب فيها مقدار الانزلاق بين سطح الطريق والعجلات . 
أيضا تقوم بتخفيض عزم المحرك وسرعه دوران العجلة وفقاً لذلك . وهكذا يتم انجاز التحكم في سرعة دوران العجلة , وإلى جانب هذا يوجد بها عملية تشخيص للعطل في حالة حدوث عطل بالنظام . 

التحكم في سرعة العجلة : 
عندما يتم حساب سرعة دوران العجلة في وحدة التحكم تبدأ عملية التحكم في سرعة العجلة وفقاً لحالة العجلة. إذا تم التسارع فجاءه على دعسة الوقود وبدأت العجلة في الانزلاق تقوم الوحدة بإرسال إشارة إلى صمام الخانق الثانوي لكي يغلق عن طريق المشغل , وفي نفس الوقت ترسل الوحدة إشارة إلى مشغل فرامل TRC ليقوم بعملية ضغط السائل إلى العجلات الخلفية لعملية كبحها . فالصمامات الكهرومغناطيسية الثلاثة لنظام ABS تعمل معاً ليتم التحكم في ضغط سائل الفرامل بالعجلات الخلفية وبالتالي يمنعها من الانزلاق . 
ويمكن إيجاز التعامل مع الحالات التالية :
* تقوم وحدة التحكم بغلق مشغل الفرامل عن طريق الخانق الثانوي لتقليل كمية الهواء الداخلة وبالتالي يقل العزم للمحرك . 
* في نفس الوقت يعمل مشغل الفرامل عن طريق الصمام الكهرومغناطيسي لزيادة الضغط في سائل الفرامل الواقع على العجلة المنزلقة . 
* عندما تبدأ العجلة بانخفاض سرعتها تقوم الوحدة بإرسال إشارة إلى الصمامات الكهرومغناطيسية لتثبيت الضغط . 
* إذا زاد انخفاض سرعة العجلة بكثير تقوم الوحدة بإرسال إشارة لتخفيض الضغط على تلك العجلة حتى يتم استعادة التسارع مرة أخرى على العجلة بدون انزلاق. 




شروط التحكم:-
1- ينبغي أن تكون فتحة الخانق الرئيسي غير مقفلة كلياً. 
2-ينبغي أن يكون وضع عصا القير في التشغيل "R" أو "D" أو "L" أو "2" وغير ذلك يعني في "N" أو "P" لاتوجد إشارة مرسلة . 
3- يجب أن تكون سرعة المركبة أعلى من 9km/h ولمبة نور الفرامل مطفأة. 
4- اللمبة الموجودة بالتابلون trc يجب أن تكون مطفأة . 
5- ينبغي أن لا يعمل نظام ABS. 
6- ينبغي أن لا يكون هناك عطل أو فشل في نظام TRC. 




طريقة مسح العطل لنظام TRC :- 
* يستخدم لذلك توصيلة SST توصل بين أطراف فيشة الفحص للمركبة بين TC و E1 . 
* الضغط على دعسة الفرامل ثماني مرات أو أكثر لمدة ثلاث ثواني . 
* افحص لمبة بيان TRC بعد التشغيل حيث تعطيك رمز العمل الطبيعي. 
* افصل توصيلة SST من فيشة الفحص .















واذا كنت تريد ان تعرف اذا كانت سيارتك تحتوي على ABS ..

اولا دور حول السيارة للبحث عن ملصق ABS لان معظم الشركات تحب ان تعلن عن هذا النظام المطور. 

والطريقة الثانية انظر الى لوحة العدادات (الطبلون) عندما تشغل المحرك يضيء ABS لفترة بسيطة ثم يختفي. واذا بقي مضيئا فذلك يعني معطل. 

لمبة الـ ABS لا تضيء في حالة عملة.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر على الموضوع الشّيق .

لكن لدي سؤال حول الموضوع .

هل يعمل نظام مانع الانزلاق على مغّير السرعة العادي او مقتصرا على مغير السرعات الأوتوماتك ؟

تقبل احترامي .


البغدادي


----------



## silisee_mech (20 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخ علاء على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## علاء محسن علي (21 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكر كل الزملاء الكرام لمرورهم في الموضوع اعلاه اما بخصوص السؤال الذي ساله الاخ شكري ... ان مثل هذه الانظمه تعمل على النظامين


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*اولاً اشكر الاخ المتميز علاء علي هذا المقال الرائع وأحب فقط ان اضيف اضافة بسيطة توضح مبدأ عمل نظام **ABS** بعد اذن الاخ علاء .*
*لكل سيارة سرعة محددة اذا تخطتها يحدث انزلاق للسيارة وتعتمد هذه السرعة علي عوامل عديدة منها وزن السيارة ومعامل الاحتكاك بين الاطارات وطبيعة السطح الذي تتحرك عليه السيارة ولتوضيح فكرة عمل النظام سنستصحب مثال بسيط اتمني ان يوضح الفكرة .*
*مثلاً سيارة سرعتة انزلاقها هي 80**km/hr** , في سرعة اقل من هذه السرعة وفي حالة ضغط الفرامل كلياً تتوقف السيارة في مكانها اي تصبح سرعتها = صفر في مسافة انزلاق = صفر . وفي حالة انها تسير بسرعة اكبر من السرعة الحرجة (80**km/hr**) فانها تنزلق لمسافة وتقل سرعتها في هذا الانزلاق **تدريجياً** حتي تصل الصفر ولكنها تكون قد قطعت مسافة معينة في اثناء انزلاقها , ونقصان السرعة تدريجياٌ يعني هذا انها ستمر بالسرعة الحرجة ولكنها لن تتوقف عند هذه السرعة كما في الحالة الاولي الا اذا تم تحرير الفرامل وترك اطارات السيارة تتحرك بصورة دحروجية ثم قبض الفرامل مرة اخري عند هذه السرعة وهذا ما يفعله بالضبط نظام **ABS** فهو يقوم بتطبيق وتحرير الفرامل بصورة متتالية حتي تتوقف السيارة فجأة عندما تصل الي سرعتها الحرجة وبذلك يكون قد قلل من مسافة الانزلاق .*
*والصورة التالية توضح علاقة السرعة مع مسافة الانزلاق في حالتي استخدام النظام من عدمه*
*




*​


----------



## layal (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اشكركم على الموضوع لكن الصور لم تظهر عندي ارجو المساعدة


----------



## عمارالتعدين (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لك


----------



## علاء محسن علي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي عثمان على هذه الاضافة واتمنى من الله التوفيق


----------



## طالب البوليتكنك (26 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي علاء

اريد منك لو تكرمت ماهي اخر التطورات في نظام abs

حيث مطلوب مني موضوع حول اخر التطورات في الجامعة

حبذا لو زودتني بمعلومات تصلح لتقديمها لتقرير بسيط للدكتور

وبارك الله فيك مرة اخرى


----------



## Hatim Xani (26 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق وشكرا لبقية الاخوة المشاركين


----------



## نادرقلدس (2 سبتمبر 2009)

لك مليون شكر ونتمنى شرح الصيانة لل abs


----------



## seshow (29 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع غايه في الروعه والأستفاده شكرا ليك


----------



## سمير شربك (30 نوفمبر 2009)

أهمية نظام ِabs أصبحت ضرورية لكل انواع السيارات كحماية كبيرة للأشخاص والآلية 
وشكرا لك على الموضوع القيم


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (1 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد موضوع شيق جدا مشكور علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## malak200029 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة كل الخير على االاسلوب الجميل فىالشرح والتوضيح


----------



## abdulla888 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزاك كل خير استفدت من مواضيعك القيمه كثير 
نفع الله بكم وبعلمكم الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## أبو مخلص (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مليون تريليون شكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## safa aldin (6 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## a7med4u (15 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي علاء


----------



## احمدفتوح (22 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم
وزادكم الله علما
ونفع بكم


----------



## ahmed malik (7 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور اخى الكريم.


----------

